# Painting Dealership



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Pictures of painting the shop 
and showroom of a major Toyota dealership.

This will be a nice job.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

George Z said:


> Pictures of painting the shop
> and showroom of a major Toyota dealership.
> 
> This will be a nice job.



Cool job. 

Are you going to post what products you are using?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

George, did they not clean the walls first? Looks like they're painting over grease/oil/dirt on the lower part.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> George, did they not clean the walls first? Looks like they're painting over grease/oil/dirt on the lower part.


Who is they?
Wrong assumption, we don't do such things.
Anything being painted is clean. 
What you see is the stain left on flat painted cement block. 
We paint by manufacturers recommendations. 
The job has a job manager, 
a daily visit by the Operations manager
And a customer that knows coatings and grease and checking. 
Simple green we used for degreasing. 
The paint is Para Paints premium line alkyd semi. 
I know this product for 20 years. It will give them good service.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

George Z said:


> Who is they?
> Wrong assumption, we don't do such things.
> Anything being painted is clean.
> What you see is the stain left on flat painted cement block.
> ...


From looking at the pics, it looked like grease. I thought maybe the photos were just for demonstration purposes. Ive seen your project photos before, not questioning your methods. :notworthy:


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Why the freehand stripe?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Harry said:


> Why the freehand stripe?


Easy cut, same colour.
I would use tape there, myself.
But mostly, I can't have my hands in everything,
so some decisions I let others make. 
Sometimes they are even correct 
This job manager has been pulling half our revenue so far,
with happy customer and under budget.
We let her call the shots some times and she likes that.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

George Z said:


> Easy cut, same colour.
> I would use tape there, myself.
> But mostly, I can't have my hands in everything,
> so some decisions I let others make.
> ...


George, I really like your style. It is a far cry from my upbringing when I had to be perfect or it was garbage.

Empowering people and ending up with satisfied customers should be enough for anyone...


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Harry said:


> George, I really like your style. It is a far cry from my upbringing when I had to be perfect or it was garbage.
> 
> Empowering people and ending up with satisfied customers should be enough for anyone...


Or some people are more stubborn than me and they just win.
Thanks Harry.
I was thinking about the tape,
they have a colour on top, one at the bottom and the stripe colour.
All in oil, so there may not be enough drying time for tape,
since they only have so much time per service bay.
See, there was a reason not to get involved. 
Now I won't be able to sleep tonight. Just kidding.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

The showroom looks like a sweet gig - the shop part though doesn't look like a whole lot of fun :no:

No need to tape to do lines on block - they're an easy cut when you've got the groove to guide you...your guys (and gals) know what they're doing, no need to lose any sleep


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Rcon said:


> The showroom looks like a sweet gig - the shop part though doesn't look like a whole lot of fun :no:
> 
> No need to tape to do lines on block - they're an easy cut when you've got the groove to guide you...your guys (and gals) know what they're doing, no need to lose any sleep


Thanks, the showroom is night work and not many walls to paint.
The shop is 90% of the scope.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

George Z said:


> Who is they?
> Wrong assumption, we don't do such things.
> Anything being painted is clean.
> What you see is the stain left on flat painted cement block.
> ...


How do you like the Simple Green Degreaser? I used it on a job last month and was quite pleased with it.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Woodland said:


> How do you like the Simple Green Degreaser? I used it on a job last month and was quite pleased with it.


Scott suggested here, so far so good.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

George Z said:


> Or some people are more stubborn than me and they just win.
> Thanks Harry.
> I was thinking about the tape,
> they have a colour on top, one at the bottom and the stripe colour.
> ...



see whadI tellya the king of TO

I did a gig like this once 
http://www.painterforhire.ca/commercial-gallery
fourth pic top row

when it came to the stripe.. it was like ok so i do the middle then ill do the top but wait no the ,,ok start at the bottom then ill tape the top... arghh when using tape it takes a likkle longah


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like fun. I really enjoy painting garages because the before/after is usually pretty dramatic. However, I use my hvlp to cut in all the conduit; it's easier and does a nicer job imo.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Rcon said:


> The showroom looks like a sweet gig - the shop part though doesn't look like a whole lot of fun :no:
> 
> No need to tape to do lines on block - they're an easy cut when you've got the groove to guide you...your guys (and gals) know what they're doing, no need to lose any sleep


Well, that's very subjective and I find you to be wrong on this.
I can see the unevenness of lines in the pictures.

I started doing this stuff when I was 15 and I learned that those block lines look worse as you step AWAY from the work. They don't look bad, up close....which is the OPPOSITE of the walls, which usually look better from afar.

Not only that...we're talking CMU which needs a bit of help as far as straight lines go...


----------

